# طلب طريقة جيدة لتصنيع الشاور جل



## مهندس ضياوي (5 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

 من فضلكم أريد طريقة جيدة لتصنيع الشاور جل مع الخطوات و شكرا لكم.​


----------

